# Go through the months of pregnancy with Zuri[emoji14]



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

2 months pregnant 










Her udder


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Can’t wait to see how she develops. Hope all goes well! Now we need a cute face pic to go with the others.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Woo exciting!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Can’t wait to see how she develops. Hope all goes well! Now we need a cute face pic to go with the others.


@FizzyGoats 
Here’s your cute face pic that you had asked for and never got..🤪


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Shes cute!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a sweetie! Good luck with her kidding!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

She’s not quite 3 months pregnant but almost. Here she is


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Such a sweet heart!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty doe.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is she?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

She is doing awesome! Ultrasounded her the other day and she for sure as two kids in her..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> She is doing awesome! Ultrasounded her the other day and she for sure as two kids in her..


Great to hear!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> She is doing awesome! Ultrasounded her the other day and she for sure as two kids in her..


What's her due date?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

January 1...Kinda got it during a cold month so will see how it goes..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

It would be nice if she kidded on her exact due date which goats don’t normally do but if she does she will be kidding on New Year’s Day!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> January 1...Kinda got it during a cold month so will see how it goes..


Jan isn't that bad. Should be fine.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> It would be nice if she kidded on her exact due date which goats don’t normally do but if she does she will be kidding on New Year’s Day!


That would be cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Zuri is definitely a pregnant Zurijust chillin in the sun enjoying the last of perfect weather days until 🥶.. about two more months to go..


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She has that down.... she looks good and healthy


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What a lazy girl lol. Shes such a sweet lookin gal!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya definitely.. thanks..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ya definitely.. thanks..


Your welcome!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well here she is once again.. almost 4 months pregnant 🤩we unfortunately are leaving Dec.25 and will be gone a little over a week and I will not be be able to be here when she kids🥺it makes me mad... but she is gonna stay with some people that I trust and they had Nigerian dwarf goats when they were younger and now they have two of our female goats they got from us so she will be in good hands but still..it was our original plan to be back on Jan 1 but unfortunately plans had to change.. and we are going to Canada so we get to experience there cold 🥶 wether!! Still not very happy! Would way rather stay home.. but I guess it is what it is...


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And just to be on the safe side just in case any emergency comes up I am ordering all the rest of my emergency supplies and they will be going with the people that are keeping her so that in case any thing comes up... so I don’t have to feel worried while I at Canada but knowing me I still will be!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's getting closer! When's her due date?

I hope you have a great trip and Zuri has a smooth delivery to healthy babies!

Edit: Never mind! I see you already posted her due date....maybe she'll wait for you...when will you be coming back?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She's getting closer! When's her due date?
> 
> I hope you have a great trip and Zuri has a smooth delivery to healthy babies!
> 
> Edit: Never mind! I see you already posted her due date....maybe she'll wait for you...when will you be coming back?


Asked my mom and she’s like the 4th or 5th or 6th.. ugg..🤷‍♀️ya wish she would but I guess will have too see.. ya I think I will have a great trip.. planning on trying to learn to ski🤩go ice skating and do lots of other stuff with our friends there! And I too hope she has a smooth delivery! I actually had a posting about her bred but made this post and never used the waiting room one so


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sounds like you will most likely come home to an awesome "welcome home gift" - baby goats!! It also sounds like you are going to have a really great time while your gone! 😁


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya definitely.. 🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things go well. 
It is nerve racking leaving them, hopefully the people you are leaving her with know goats well and will let you know when she goes into labor.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! Shes looking great!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Hope things go well.
> It is nerve racking leaving them, hopefully the people you are leaving her with know goats well and will let you know when she goes into labor.


Well actually we did decide to keep them with some other people now because of some reasons and they are way more experienced then the people we were gonna be keeping them with.. they actually have boer goats/but all the same... they have had goats for many many years and have been through emergency births with there does and most of them I think I have lived so I feel like she will be in good hands..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! Shes looking great!


Ty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ty


Your welcome!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well you guys... I am pretty sure Zuri’s udder looks fullershe’s not really acting her self right now but I think it’s prob just cause she is getting closer to delivering! Abt 18 days till Jan 1!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Babies on the rise!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Babies on the rise!!!


Yep🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Here she is


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And here’s her pregnant belly🤪


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And then here’s her udder from 2 weeks ago 









And here’s her udder now


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! Nice little udder bump! Have you felt babies yet? I have felt Sparrow and Annies babies moving around 😁


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh.... and I want to get you alls opinions on this. So we are leaving for a Christmas vacation and we are gonna be gone over the time that she is suppose to kid which is Jan 1 and we won’t be back till like the 5th like I mentioned before.. ofc like always I am a worry wort and I don’t want anything to happen to my goat and if she would have a bad pregnancy I want her to be with someone experienced so hopefully nothing major would happen.. so I have three choices.. we got some really good friends of ours to do our chores while we are gone. They don’t have hardly any experience with goats but we have an option of taking her to there house and keeping her there so in case anything does go wrong then maybe ya.. idk.. they have cows but that’s abt all the actual livestock they have.. my other option is to take her to another good friend of ours that has lots of goats and is very experienced.. and my last option is to just leave her here and get a camera that connects to my phone and then I can just check on her and then when I would see that she was in labor I could just call the people up that are gonna be doing are chores and they could come over here and just be with her through the delivery and make sure everything goes smoothly! Ohhh.. this is soo stressful


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Oh.... and I want to get you alls opinions on this. So we are leaving for a Christmas vacation and we are gonna be gone over the time that she is suppose to kid which is Jan 1 and we won’t be back till like the 5th like I mentioned before.. ofc like always I am a worry wort and I don’t want anything to happen to my goat and if she would have a bad pregnancy I want her to be with someone experienced so hopefully nothing major would happen.. so I have three choices.. we got some really good friends of ours to do our chores while we are gone. They don’t have hardly any experience with goats but we have an option of taking her to there house and keeping her there so in case anything does go wrong then maybe ya.. idk.. they have cows but that’s abt all the actual livestock they have.. my other option is to take her to another good friend of ours that has lots of goats and is very experienced.. and my last option is to just leave her here and get a camera that connects to my phone and then I can just check on her and then when I would see that she was in labor I could just call the people up that are gonna be doing are chores and they could come over here and just be with her through the delivery and make sure everything goes smoothly! Ohhh.. this is soo stressful


I'd go with the experienced people. Because a cow is not like a goat... So you and she needs someone who is used to goats. Not cows..


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Personally, the stress to the doe being so heavily pregnant and transported to another unfamiliar location would concern me the most of all the options. Would it be possible to call up the experienced goat owners to help deliver at your place if the need arises? Would your parents be open to considering letting you stay with the good friends so you could be close by to tend to the doe and/or be there for the birthing during the vacation?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

That’s exactly what I am thinking.. I feel like it is gonna be a lot of stress to her.. we are leaving the 25th so that would give her approximately 6 days to actually get settled in.. her doeling that is 7 months old would be going with her as they are very bonded. Unfortunately I wish I could be here but I think my parents want me to go and I will miss out on a lot of fun! But unfortunately the experienced goat people live a little too far away! I just don’t know what to do!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! Nice little udder bump! Have you felt babies yet? I have felt Sparrow and Annies babies moving around


Yes!!🤩I think I have felt some


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Yes!!🤩I think I have felt some


Ohh I love feeling them move around!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> That’s exactly what I am thinking.. I feel like it is gonna be a lot of stress to her.. we are leaving the 25th so that would give her approximately 6 days to actually get settled in.. her doeling that is 7 months old would be going with her as they are very bonded. Unfortunately I wish I could be here but I think my parents want me to go and I will miss out on a lot of fun! But unfortunately the experienced goat people live a little too far away! I just don’t know what to do!


What does too far away mean?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes! Last time when Luna was preg with 3 you could just see those tiny Hoover poking out at her sides🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

hooves*


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What does too far away mean?


Like.. they don’t live close to us


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Like.. they don’t live close to us


So like an hour?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok like 16-18 min which isn’t that far actually


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya so I guess you could say that is pretty close but just not really close


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Do goats normally have trouble if they kid a week to early cause i would just pray to have her kid a wk early and then I wouldn’t have to worry abt anything!! Wish she would


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Miles or minutes?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

16 -18 minutes


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> 16 -18 minutes


That's not far at all.......


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I guess I was just thinking more on there part but ya I guess will have to see what all do..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Maybe set up the camera & have your cow owning friends take care of her. Yes cows are different than goats, but they at least know a thing or two. If something goes wrong, or she needs assistance just call your more experienced friends. Chances are she will be fine tho. I’m not sure it’s a great idea to transport her this pregnant, but it’s up to you! Is this her first kidding?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would make sure the friend with the cows is willing to come over at a drop of a hat to help her. No cows are not goats BUT it’s the same concept other then they need to be aware that there is more then 1 in there. I have delivered and pulled both calf’s and kids and if they can handle a calf they can handle kids. I’m would rather assist with 20 goats over a cow.
If they would rather her be at their place or whatever then see if they can come snag her and her buddy Christmas evening or the next morning. That way she will be totally in that safe zone if she does get stressed out with the move.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Maybe set up the camera & have your cow owning friends take care of her. Yes cows are different than goats, but they at least know a thing or two. If something goes wrong, or she needs assistance just call your more experienced friends. Chances are she will be fine tho. I’m not sure it’s a great idea to transport her this pregnant, but it’s up to you! Is this her first kidding?


No it is going to be her 2nd kidding and she is a small doe but she did great last time with her pregnancy so hopefully everything goes smoothly this timesorry abt not getting back to you sooner


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I would make sure the friend with the cows is willing to come over at a drop of a hat to help her. No cows are not goats BUT it’s the same concept other then they need to be aware that there is more then 1 in there. I have delivered and pulled both calf’s and kids and if they can handle a calf they can handle kids. I’m would rather assist with 20 goats over a cow.
> If they would rather her be at their place or whatever then see if they can come snag her and her buddy Christmas evening or the next morning. That way she will be totally in that safe zone if she does get stressed out with the move.


So what I am thinking what I am gonna do is(that is if they can keep her) take her to our good friends that are very experienced with goats tomorrow so she can get settled in a little bit so it won’t be so stressful and she will have her daughter with her since they are very bonded.. if that doesn’t work I might just leave her here and get a camera and then maybe ask the people who are doing are chores if they would go over there and just be with her through her delivery and if I don’t do that, I will have to just put my faith and trust in God that everything will be ok


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok actually we have decided what we are gonna do. We talked to our experienced goat people and they said it would be best if we didn’t move her at all. So he said it would be best to right before we leave put her in a stall with a heat lamp hanging above the pen and then just leave her in the pen and she should be fine. I think I will put Zoey with her in there to as like I said they are very bonded and just also to have another goat to keep her company unless you all think that is a bad idea. But as far as that that is what we will be going with so I am no longer stressed or worried🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Its a good idea for her to have a friend


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Glad to hear you reached out to the experienced goat owners and they also agreed it would be best to not transport and relocate her so close to kidding. Providing a heat source to help dry and warm up the newborns after delivery is a good idea.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I wouldn’t leave a heat lamp on when no one is home. Goats get themselves into trouble.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@MadHouse well he said to higher it and so they will not be able to reach it.. will put it above shining down on them so they will not be able to reach it


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope it all goes well! I have been following along and reading, and not commenting, but I had to mention the risk of fire with heat lamps. 
I understand it is a very tricky situation, and you have to decide what to do.
I will be thinking of her and praying all goes well.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok I get what you mean.. yes I would be also afraid of that happening.. I didn’t really put that to mind.. now I am not sure what I should do.... ik chicks are different but when we have chicks we have the heat lamp on them most of the time and we have had no problems with fires but we were home so that makes a difference..is it common for heat lamp fires? Like how common is it? I mean I can see that happening but I guess I am gonna have to just trust that there will be no fires or what do you all think?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The reason I mentioned it was because I remembered this thread








Freak accident with doe..need help ASAP!


So I was out of town over the weekend. We knew we had a doe due any day so my husband thought he would put the goat in her kidding stall during the night with a heat lamp. (We recently lost quadruplets to the cold so we are being cautious of the temp) anyway, somewhere during the night, the lamp...




www.thegoatspot.net





It’s a tough decision.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok that does not sound good at all.. so I came up with something I can do.. I can make sure the heat lamp in nice and secure so it won’t fall down(which there is still pry a chance that it could) and I could also get a camera and check it several times Day and night to make sure it hadn’t fallen


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I love love love my camera especially in the winter now, I can peek at them without having to walk out there! And when the girls are close to giving birth I can check more often! I would suggest an outdoor one, because of the cold and or heat and humidity! It's not necessarily in the rain but should be better off!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I might get one


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Ask the nearby people that will be checking on the goats to also monitor the heat lamp as often as possible.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And Zuri just lays in front of me like hey mom look at me! I am so beautiful 🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And this thread isn’t abt Luna but she just lays there like hey dude wsup🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well it’s a day after her due date and the only thing out friends who were taking care of our goats just said that she was acting really uncomfortable but maybe just maybe she will hold off till we get home.. we r leaving on Tuesday and will get home Wednesday evening! Ohh! I am so ready to see my goats again


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Maybe she'll hold out for ya!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes maybe


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Well it’s a day after her due date and the only thing out friends who were taking care of our goats just said that she was acting really uncomfortable but maybe just maybe she will hold off till we get home.. we r leaving on Tuesday and will get home Wednesday evening! Ohh! I am so ready to see my goats again


Well if you have my luck she'll have those kids while your gone lol  hopefully she holds out for you!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well it wud be nice if she held off till I got back.. this is our weather for the next coming days until we get home so not to bad


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

She had her kids!!!🤩she had three! But one died cuz it was still in sack sadly.. but other two are up and healthy! don’t know what gender but.. not the best pics but these r the ones that they sent us


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Cuties 😍


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I almost wanna cry since the third one didn’t live butoh well.. that’s what happens when u aren’t home


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

But I’m super glad the other two made it!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I almost wanna cry since the third one didn’t live butoh well.. that’s what happens when u aren’t home


That’s totally understandable! So sad to loose one 😢
Your remaining two are darling though 🤭😍


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> That’s totally understandable! So sad to loose one
> Your remaining two are darling though 🤭


Ya.. I am so pumped abt getting home now tho and 27 hours is gonna seem like forever on the way home


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

All have to get u all some better pics when I get home


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I wish I could post a video on here but I don’t know how so


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are ADORABLE!!! 😍 So sorry one didn't make it. 😢 Look at those moonspots on the first kid you posted pictures of!! 🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes ik!! I love them too🥰


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh sad.. but what cuties  the other 2 are! Guess you had my luck!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I wish I could post a video on here but I don’t know how so


You have to post it on YouTube then share the link here! I believe that's how I did it last time!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ohh, so sorry to hear one died. Hugs!
So glad about the two that made it. They are super cute! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Here’s a better pic of those moonspots


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So precious!! 🥰 He/she reminds me of Tatum from Weed 'em & Reap. 😊


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh yes!! Now that u say that she/he really does


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh sad.. but what cuties  the other 2 are! Guess you had my luck!


Yep🤩sure did


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re so adorable! I’m so sorry one didn’t make it. (Also, not to sound bossy, but did you make sure they go their umbilical cords dipped in iodine? I know most people don’t do that with calves, so was just double checking if they knew to do that with goats)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties! Sorry to hear the one didn't make it.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Adorable! Congrats girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry one was lost. 

Congrats on the other cuties.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Did you make it home yet!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok sorry abt not replying to everyone sooner! The goat spot forum wasn’t loading for meanyways.. no I did hav iodine but maybe it was wrong of me but I didn’t want to have the people who were doing r chores go to too much work so I did not have them do that.. last year I didn’t hav any iodine yet so I didn’t use any and they seemed to be fine without it..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Adorable! Congrats girl!


Ty!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Did you make it home yet!


We just got on the road abt 20 min ago! So we still have a long way to go! Gonna drive all night/straight through! Will make it home sometime tomorrow eve


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Cute! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Ohh, so sorry to hear one died. Hugs!
> So glad about the two that made it. They are super cute! Looking forward to more pics.


Yes definitely looking forward to getting better pics for u all when I get home!🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well they said that the kids were acting really healthy this evening and saw both of them nursing from Zuri! So that is super good!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I am super sad like I said that, that one kid did die.. but in some ways it was probably better on Zuri since she is a small goat.. pry would hav had to bottle feed one of them at least cause she had a pretty small udder too


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

ok guys...we have like approximately 6 hrs home!!I am getting soooo excited!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok you all🤩here’s what you’ve been waiting for!! If I am right they are both boys and they r super tiny!! They almost look like they could be runts but who knows.. one looks like it could be naturally polled and he has moonspots️️️the other one isn’t polled but looks to maybe have a few moonspots!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And now I will go out to the barn and get those cute lil pics


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Not the best pics.. all have to get some more in the coming days..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Cuties!


Ya picking them up almost feels like I’m gonna break one of there bones or something like they feel so fragile


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congrats! 🥰 They sure are cute! How is Zuri doing?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, they are so very sweet!! Do they have names yet? Will you be keeping them? (I know you just got home, but I couldn't help asking) 😁 🥰


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congrats! 🥰 They sure are cute! How is Zuri doing?


Thx! Zuri is doing awesome!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, they are so very sweet!! Do they have names yet? Will you be keeping them? (I know you just got home, but I couldn't help asking)  🥰


No they do not have names yetbut I’m sure they will soon! I keep on thinking the one with moonspots is a girl and keep on calling him a sheand it’s perfectly fine u asked! I would love to keep them but since they would be related to most of our does and ya so on. Since they are on the smaller side might keep them till weaning date and then they would be for sale after that


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> No they do not have names yetbut I’m sure they will soon! I keep on thinking the one with moonspots is a girl and keep on calling him a sheand it’s perfectly fine u asked! I would love to keep them but since they would be related to most of our does and ya so on. Since they are on the smaller side might keep them till weaning date and then they would be for sale after that


Sounds like a good plan! Let us know when and what you name them! 😊


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I definitely will! Got a wait a couple days and see how both of there personalities and u know


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so I need you alls advice on something tho.. one of them that lays around more then the other one is as warm as we can get it and he’s still shaking with coldness I guess.. we put extra straw in the stall there and the heat lamp is right on them but the one is still shaking.. with him being small and everything and him shaking will he be ok or do I need to do something else like bring him inside for night or what?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well actually we hung the heat lamp lower and blocked out all wind so they should be warmer now


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok so I need you alls advice on something tho.. one of them that lays around more then the other one is as warm as we can get it and he’s still shaking with coldness I guess.. we put extra straw in the stall there and the heat lamp is right on them but the one is still shaking.. with him being small and everything and him shaking will he be ok or do I need to do something else like bring him inside for night or what?


Hmmm, if he were mine, I would take his temp to be on the safe side. Is he still nursing - getting enough?

Is he still shivering after lowering the heat lamp and blocking the wind? What is the outside temp where you are?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hmmm, if he were mine, I would take his temp to be on the safe side. Is he still nursing - getting enough?
> 
> Is he still shivering after lowering the heat lamp and blocking the wind? What is the outside temp where you are?


Yes.. he is nursing good and well and I was out there for like 15-20 min and he nursed 2-3 times.. and yes he’s definitely getting enough.. Zuri is a good momma goat as of right now and let’s them nurse until they are both finished.. he’s not shaking so bad anymore.. it’s a real feel of 12 and it’s supposed to get down to a real feel of 2🥶i am gonna check on them before I go to bed and gonna get up during night and check on them


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How are they all doing today?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

They r doing awesome!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good to hear! They sure are cute!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Sounds like a good plan! Let us know when and what you name them!


Well this lil guy has a name and I think it fits him pretty well. He literally is sooo sweet tho and follows you around and ya just keeps getting more sweeter every single day.🥰I might change the name if I decide it doesn’t fit him well enough, but for now his name is Jasper!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh, he has the CUTEST face!! Love his name! 😍

Have you added these two adorable boys to the kidding tally yet?

@CaramelKittey, look at these cuties! 😊


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh, he has the CUTEST face!! Love his name!
> 
> Have you added these two adorable boys to the kidding tally yet?
> 
> @CaramelKittey, look at these cuties!


No I haven’t! I will go do that now!!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

For some odd reason I can’t find it.. I only found the kidding Koral.. I saw it one time but now I can’t find it.. maybe I’m not in the right spot


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I tagged you there


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok thx


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh, he has the CUTEST face!! Love his name! 😍
> 
> Have you added these two adorable boys to the kidding tally yet?
> 
> @CaramelKittey, look at these cuties! 😊


Thanks for tagging me! They are soooo cute! Gonna have to double check temp but I think I have baby goat fever now! 😍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> I tagged you there


I’m so sorry, would you mind tagging me there too? I can’t find it in any sub-forum or by searching the site? 🤷‍♀️ Thanks in advance!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thanks for tagging me! They are soooo cute! Gonna have to double check temp but I think I have baby goat fever now!


🥰oh no this might get bad


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I’m so sorry, would you mind tagging me there too? I can’t find it in any sub-forum or by searching the site? 🤷‍♀️ Thanks in advance!


Sure thing!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I just put my hand out in front of jasper and he acted like he was gonna butt it🤣you can already tell that he is is a buck


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Now I just need to name the other one. He is a little bit shy so still trying to figure out his personalitybut you all can give me some suggestions and all see if they fit him..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And just 2 more lil cute pics


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How adorable!  Their so little!! 

@Lil Boogie guess who has another boy named Jasper?!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> How adorable!  Their so little!!
> 
> @Lil Boogie guess who has another boy named Jasper?!


Ahhh I see!!! What cuties😍😍😍😍


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh you have one named Jasper too?! Oh yess... I guess I do remember thatI guess it’s kinda a common name..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> How adorable!  Their so little!!
> 
> @Lil Boogie guess who has another boy named Jasper?!


Ya we just weighed them just yesterday and I think they both weighed just a little over 3 lbs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.

The hunched kid I am concerned about, get a temp and has the kid pooped?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok.. I thot it was just the way he was standing.. cuz a lot of my newborn goats at one point stand something like that but I guess maybe not.. let me go check it out


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so I have only seen him pee but I wasn’t exactly watching to see if he was pooping or not.. I guess it would be a very good idea if I did.. to me I think it was just the way he was standing at the moment but who knows.. I only have this kinda thermometer tho and so do I stick it in his mouth or his back end


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

We use a thermometer similar to that as well. You put it in their rectum but you need lube of some sort. We liberally put petroleum jelly on the thermometer before inserting. You may be able to do a little one unassisted but for our full grown girls I have to have my husband hold them still to get it inserted properly. 

I would put lots of lube on your thermometer, put baby on your lap, put your arm around him/her while inserting the thermometer with the other. It should go in easily, if it doesn't, you don't have enough lube. I think if you don't have vaseline (petroleum jelly) you could use cooking oil or something along that line.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh, and push the buttom before inserting. Lol, I have inserted and then had to push the button after. Better to do it first. 
Since it's brand new you could try on yourself first if you want to see how it works. It will send out beeps when it's done.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I do not have lube.. all probably ya just have to you cooking oil


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

tiffin said:


> We use a thermometer similar to that as well. You put it in their rectum but you need lube of some sort. We liberally put petroleum jelly on the thermometer before inserting. You may be able to do a little one unassisted but for our full grown girls I have to have my husband hold them still to get it inserted properly.
> 
> I would put lots of lube on your thermometer, put baby on your lap, put your arm around him/her while inserting the thermometer with the other. It should go in easily, if it doesn't, you don't have enough lube. I think if you don't have vaseline (petroleum jelly) you could use cooking oil or something along that line.


Ty!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

And only stick it in an inch or maybe two. Not very far, you don't want to accidently puncture anything, needs to go in straight. It should go in very easily and you will know right then if you did it right, it will slip right in and you will hold it up to keep from slipping out until it beeps.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep I just did it.. it showed 101.. is that high for a baby goat? Haven’t exactly figured out goat temps yet


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hmm… normal is 102-103 so a little low. How cold is it there? Does he act cold?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

It’s in the 40’s the warmest day we have had of this week.. he seems to not be as lively as jasper but other wise is fine.. gave him some nutri drench so will see if that helps him to have more energy


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

All take his temp in a bit again and see what it is.. he doesn’t seem to be growing as much as jasper but I guess will see


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wouldn't hurt to keep up with the weights on both of those newborn kids, and especially the one that is not growing as much, to make sure they are gaining weight. And yes, keeping a watch on his temperature is a good ideal. If their temperature gets too low, they have a difficult time digesting milk. Do you have a way to add some form of supplemental heat for the newborns to lay under to keep from getting chilled?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes, They do have a heat lamp..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Just weighed him and he weigh 3.52 pounds


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And Jasper weighs 4.18 pounds


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And we found the name for the other one!!🥳Archieso Jasper and Archie!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Normal temp range is 101.5 to 103.5 F
I would also feel his tummy, to see if he gets enough to eat. Is it sunken or flat and firm?
Did you check Zuri’s teats to see if milk comes from both of them?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya ok so I just checked his temp again and it was 102 F!his sides do seem to be a bit sunken in but I am quite sure he is getting enough milk tho becuz I just got out here and they nurses like 3-4 times already.. like she is constantly letting both of them nurse! Which is really good! And yes milk does come out of both teats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok and just making sure, I think it is ok but maybe not.. is it normal for a doe to pee blood after pregnancy? Cause it’s been 5 days and she is peeing blood


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Is she actually peeing blood or just some blood coming out of her backend!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ya ok so I just checked his temp again and it was 102 F!his sides do seem to be a bit sunken in but I am quite sure he is getting enough milk tho becuz I just got out here and they nurses like 3-4 times already.. like she is constantly letting both of them nurse! Which is really good! And yes milk does come out of both teats


Great!
About the pee… if she still has blood coloured discharge, which would be totally normal, then I would think it is from her vulva, like @K.B. said.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

May take a week or so to fill out as well! My kids from Molly (triplets) looked skinny the first bit but filled out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Peeing blood isn’t normal. 
She needs a vet to check her, maybe check for any infection.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well I’m not sure.. I thot it was just from her vulva but now it looks more like she is peeing blood but idk.. let me see if I can get a pic for u guys..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

She still has bloody discharge but then yet when she pees it is red


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I would get a vet to check for infection!  to be safe!
Atleast call and see what they say!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok well they are closed tomorrow.. but would it be ok if I would just call tomorrow? Like or is it like she needs vet ASAP?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok well she is acting fine other wise.. what r some other signs besides blood?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I just don’t know what to do.. I guess they all need a vet check.. cause one minute Archie will be really lively and the next minute he will just lay there so ya idk


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I just don’t know what to do.. I guess they all need a vet check.. cause one minute Archie will be really lively and the next minute he will just lay there so ya idk


How cold is it there? Did mama have a fecal before giving birth? Have you seen baby poop yet?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok well they are closed tomorrow.. but would it be ok if I would just call tomorrow? Like or is it like she needs vet ASAP?


How is she acting? If she acts fine, I'd call them tomorrow. Do you have any antibiotics on hand? If so, might not hurt to go ahead and dose her.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How cold is it there? Did mama have a fecal before giving birth? Have you seen baby poop yet?


Well she had worms like maybe 1-2 before giving birth and so she did have fecal then but we got worms takin care of but to be honest I don’t think I have seen them poop yet only pee and I’m actually kinda scared that something’s very wrong but yes definitely will call the vet some time here soon


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

1-2 months*


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

But I think they are pooping tho all though I haven’t seen them.. cuz it seems like there stomach would be like big or something or like what


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How is she acting? If she acts fine, I'd call them tomorrow. Do you have any antibiotics on hand? If so, might not hurt to go ahead and dose her.


She is acting fine other wise.. I only have probios so I could just give her one of those.. they are for sick,stressed , or not eating animals..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How cold is it there? Did mama have a fecal before giving birth? Have you seen baby poop yet?


Well right now it is a real feel of 44 F and it is suppose to get down to a real feel of 22 F tonight


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

So do u think I should give her 1 bolus? Which would be the probios.. that’s all I have on hand that would be close


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I mean I have other stuff but not really for her situation


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I would give advice if I had any, hope someone comes along with advice. Goats can be so worrisome!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@happybleats any advice on peeing blood?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@happybleats yesss!! I kinda need u over here🤣


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Probios wouldn't hurt but I don't think it will help her situation!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Someone needs to get her attention lol


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@happybleats


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Or @toth boer goats or @ksalvagno @Jessica84 peeing blood?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Probios wouldn't hurt but I don't think it will help her situation!


Ok thx so then there probably would be no reason to give her them


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

tiffin said:


> I would give advice if I had any, hope someone comes along with advice. Goats can be so worrisome!


Yes, they definitely can be


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok thx so then there probably would be no reason to give her them


No I don't think so!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@whoevercananswermyquestiononpeeingblood


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol someone should see the tag!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I hope!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep🤩hopefully


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

The only things I have are probios,electrolytes,power punch, nutri drench.. and none of those would help


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Are you sure she's peeing blood  I'd be concerned about that too!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwwe


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Are you sure she's peeing blood  I'd be concerned about that too!


Ok so I’m not 100 %sure but I am pretty sure she was peeing blood but I am gonna wait till tomorrow and see what happens with this all and if this is still going on I will call them Monday.. my dad said I should wait till tomorrow and see and then I can call them Monday


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

They look happy


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I have never dealt with this before, but my first thought would be a uterine tear. I believe an antibiotic course would be given but don’t take my word for it, I’d wait for somebody more knowledgeable to come along or to hear from a vet. Antibiotics are given injectable to my knowledge. Can’t remember if oxytetracycline or penicillin is preferred, nor do I remember the dose. Sorry I’m not any help. Did she have a difficult labor? Excessive bleeding after birth? Stressful or long labor? Did you have to assist?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I have never dealt with this before, but my first thought would be a uterine tear. I believe an antibiotic course would be given but don’t take my word for it, I’d wait for somebody more knowledgeable to come along or to hear from a vet. Antibiotics are given injectable to my knowledge. Can’t remember if oxytetracycline or penicillin is preferred, nor do I remember the dose. Sorry I’m not any help. Did she have a difficult labor? Excessive bleeding after birth? Stressful or long labor? Did you have to assist?


No any advice from anyone is welcome right nowI will look into it! I really don’t know if she had a difficult labor or not.. we were gone on a trip over the time and we had some friends take care of them.. they checked on her the morning of the day she gave birth and they did say she looked like she could be getting really close and then they came to do chores in the evening and she had had them so I really dont know.. she did lose one kid if you read in my past messages


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so she just peed and it’s kinda dark out but I’m almost positive I saw clear pee but not quite for sure but maybe so just maybe she’s not peeing blood after all


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I think I’m gonna let all the goats settle down for night now and then I will check them in the morning again.. they all seem to be pretty happy besides this all.. I the kids probably hav pooped but I think it’s just so tiny I didn’t see it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry guys. Have a FF cow in early labor and not rushing a thing. I'll read through now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It can be confusing mom peeing and bleeding. Sometimes they mix. I would start by getting moms temp to see what her body is doing. Since she is acting well and if her temp is good. Call the vet Monday to have all three checked out. That way you have peace of mind all is well. We want happy bouncy babies and an attentive mom.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok thx.. I don’t have time to get her temp this morning but I will do it after Lunch. Ya I am gonna go check on all of them now and see how they r doing..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Sorry guys. Have a FF cow in early labor and not rushing a thing. I'll read through now


Its fine


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

thefarmgirl said:


> No any advice from anyone is welcome right nowI will look into it! I really don’t know if she had a difficult labor or not.. we were gone on a trip over the time and we had some friends take care of them.. they checked on her the morning of the day she gave birth and they did say she looked like she could be getting really close and then they came to do chores in the evening and she had had them so I really dont know.. she did lose one kid if you read in my past messages


I am sorry to hear that.  Was the kid stillborn, fully developed? Did she have it on her own or did somebody have to assist?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

It was fully developed.. but we were thinking that Zuri couldn’t get the kid out of the sack and the sack was over the kids nose so ya... I am not sure if the kid was already dead inside of her or not.. if it wasn’t dead yet when it came out it probably suffered tremendously.. nobody was there to assist so yes she had it on her own..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

But I have some good news! Zuri is peeing normally again so I am thinking she was still just washing outand.. I let the kids out in the big area with her and they are very happy and bouncing around! And they have maybe gotten used to the electric fence now🥴Jasper got so scared that he didn’t know where to go and he kept on going through the electric fence and back across it how many times.. I finally caught him after getting kinda freaked out cuz thought he was gonna run into the cow pen and get stepped on and etc..but now they are safely back in there pen..


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I have to laugh but poor Jasper. He's not too bright is he? I'm so glad you caught him, 
poor baby.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya.. I was just like crazy goat but he didn’t know what was going one..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Too cute! Glad all sounds well!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwwe so cute glad she's ok


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Too cute! Glad all sounds well!


Yep


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Awwwe so cute glad she's ok


Mhm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Will you look at the cuteness.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh and also I did get some pics of her udder! Not the best udder ever but exceptional to me for a unregistered goat besides the teats..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Will you look at the cuteness.


Ik🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Will you be milking her? Just curious.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I might.. not sure tho.. her teats are definitely small for milking but I did milk our Luna and she has small teats.. it was kinda hard but it worked!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey! As long as your happy with her that's what counts!🥰


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I would change some things abt her if I could but otherwise she is great!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I might.. not sure tho.. her teats are definitely small for milking but I did milk our Luna and she has small teats.. it was kinda hard but it worked!


Might milk her to see actually how much she produces!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok guys.. I just had a mini heart attack once again🤦🏽‍♀️let the lil kids out and their mom and for some reason the kids were super happy and they were going bouncing literally everywhere! And I knew it was gonna happen sooner or later that one was gonna go thru the electric fence! And yep sure enough here comes jasper just bouncing past me as fast as he can go and of course not watching where he is going and just as soon as that happened I heard a snap and a yell coming from jasper🤦🏽‍♀️and so I quickly ran out of the barn but their was no sign of jasper anywhere.. so I ran back into the barn and quickly checked the male pen to make sure he wasn’t there.. and no japser🥴and by this time I was getting kinda freaked.. and then all at once I heard jasper crying and of course Zuri wasn’t getting into a tizzle becuz where was her Jasper! And so I quickly hopped over the electric fence and their he was by the pen which holds are two cows running this way and that not knowing where to go.. meanwhile our cows are having great fun chasing himfinally he ran off the other way so I slowly went after him not wanting to scare him again and then I just abt had him and then he ran off againbut this time I had, had it with him and I was like screaming jasper name(oh helpanyways.. I finally caught by his back legs) oh help us all.. what a day.. but they’ve got to learn that electric fence some day.. oh my..🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh gosh! Poor lil guy!
The cows had fun at least.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya🤣lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what an adventure. 
I know how the hotline feels, it hurts.
Didn’t duck low enough and my back hit it. I yelled out and uncontrollable ahhh, then started laughing my head off at myself. 

My goat kids are daffy, one kid touches it, it snaps, then the yell, so another kid has to investigate and yells out, LOL. This goes on here and there until they learn. We watch the kids when the hotline is on and unplug it when we aren’t. Until they get older and know it hurts.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I was going over it one time and my leg hit it and I fell down and I kinda was just like ahhh too and then I just started laughing🤣it was kinda hilarious


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Poor boy! Glad he’s ok! 

Electric fences are no fun. I was knocked clean out by one when I accidentally touched it with my forehead. Hopefully that knocked some sense into me….


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Poor boy! Glad he’s ok!
> 
> Electric fences are no fun. I was knocked clean out by one when I accidentally touched it with my forehead. Hopefully that knocked some sense into me….


Ya🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, not fun.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes ik


----------

